# lord of the ring battle for middle earth 2



## smileblank (Dec 4, 2007)

hi..i've been trying to download lord of the ring on my computer(xp) and it keeps on saying "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:/lang/EnglishAudio.big' from the media"...i was wondering if anyone can help this is the first time this has happen in all my gaming years!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Where are you trying to download the file from? Is it a legit copy you're using?


----------



## smileblank (Dec 4, 2007)

what do you mean???well i just put the disk in and a auto run comes up and i click that to start installing the game...when i check the system requiredments yesterday it said that i have failed a requirment for operating system...this is the second game on this computer and the first one didn't give me a problem at all.


----------



## smileblank (Dec 4, 2007)

this is how it looks like, i am very confused???

System Overview / Comparison 
Your System Results Game Requirements 

Operating System Unknown Fail Windows XP 

System Memory 2049.0 Pass 256.0 

Processor Speed 2806.4 Pass 1600 Mhz (1.6 GHz) 

DirectX Version 10.0 Pass 9.0c 

Display Device NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 Unknown Compatibility 

Display Memory 1024.0 Pass 64.0 

Display Driver 7.15.11.6222 Unknown Compatibility 

Sound Device Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio) Pass 

Sound Driver Unknown Compatibility


----------



## rsteinbrecher (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody figured out the problem?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It was over a year ago so I'm guessing no.
But to take a guess, I'd say the disc was damaged or the drive was not able to read it properly, resulting in an unreadable file.
Wouldn't have mattered anyway as he would be lucky to run it using integrated graphics, especially on Vista.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

lord of rings battle for Middle earth 2 should be able run XP but not on that integrated graphics card

if you post the name of exact model of your psu (power supply unit) and your motherboard if you want to buy a new graphics card


----------

